# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Chef 0-400 Discovery Guide

## FallingReign

*Chef 0-400 Discovery Guide*

*Info:*
This guide should get you to 400 just using discoveries.
The guide has a list of every single ingredient that you will use to pre purchase, craft or gather.

It has not been 100% tested so I would appreciate any feedback or improvements.
*Changes:*
*Version 1.01*
Made some minor changes to spelling and ingredients
Added a function to automatically display each step in sequence (with macros)
*Download:*
*Version1.01:* Chef Guide.zip

----------


## Wilds

Nice One .. Thanks

----------


## FallingReign

Updated the guide...
Made some minor changes to spelling and ingredients
Added a function to automatically display each step in sequence (with macros)

----------


## zyreon

is this the cheepest way to level cooking? I'm about to level it on my engineer, but I don't want to spend too much on it.

----------


## FallingReign

Its the cheapest way I've found. if you farm all the mats yourself you will only need to spend the karma.

----------


## zyreon

I tried this method today. First of all, the shoppinglist you had was good, and it worked. I was always a bit ahead of the leveling in the guide though.
But was very annoying. I bought all the mats i needed before i started (something i never should have done), and this filled the bags. I had to mail a friend, because my bags were too full.
Also, figguring out what to add to the discovery took time. I had to check the guide for every craft. Another thing was that when i crafted something, i didn't know if i was going to use it later or not, and as i mentioned earlier, my bags were already full and couldn't hold the food i made. This gave me two choices, either read up on what i needed to keep and save that, or just deleting everything i made, hoping i didn't need them.

All in all, a guide that works, but it takes too long to get there. I stopped at level 180. I'd rather spend some more doing it the "normal" way - crafting + discovery, instead of just discovery.

TL;DR:
Follow another guide, even though it costs more.

----------


## vib2

donc forget to use the XP crafting boost (150gems, approx 63s for 1h), it's very profitable because you need 50% less materials...

----------


## FallingReign

@zyreon The guide might not be to explicit but the stuff you discover is also on the materials tab under "Crafted on Discovery" or Craft X on Discovery" these are the only materials you need to keep.
Also if you don't have the space for all the mats then the materials tab tells you from what level you need the materials so you can sort by the "Required from Level" column and only purchase stuff you need for 1-100 then 100-200. etc...

----------


## luckysurfcs

Hey there, 

this guide looks very promising but i'm unable to use it properly as the macros dont work on microsoft excel 2003, at least not on mine. any ideas how i can get this working or can you possibly save it as 2003?

i tried downloading the compatibility programme but still no luck with the macros working.

----------


## uaelite

Either I am slow or the recent patch has skewed your guide. Seems you cannot start off with discovering bread as it has a minimum level of 150.

----------


## zyreon

@fallingReign, my point was that i had to check "do i need this? No i don't need this" for every item i made. Meaning i had do check very often if i needed it or not, which took time. Aswell as checking what to add for the discovery took time, as i had to check what needed to be added. 
as for the sorting part: i couldn't find any sort by "required level column". I just checked (if you have made changes, i don't think i have them). 
I think that if i were to have this, it all would have been a bit easier. 

I DID do something stupid, buying them all at once though. *So for future chefs, don't buy everything at once!*

----------


## FallingReign

I'm going to re-run this guide on my alt when I have the time so I will add some more comments to the guide and tell you exactly what to do with the things you discover/craft (what to keep what to sell). This will also give me a chance to make sure all the information is still relevant.

As for using the macros. You don't need them to use the guide.. the arrows the increment and decrement the step which you can do manually if you like. Also the check box just placed a check in the done column, you can achieve this by placing a positive integer next to the appropriate step.

----------


## Rock2k

How you open this guide? or use it?

----------


## BipolarBearr

Fricken awesome guide. Willing to bet money this is the cheapest way to hit 400. Uses nothing but discoveries. There are high level karma ingredients though, so if you don't have a high level that can finish some level 60 hearts, don't bother. Only note is that even if you follow the guide exactly, sometimes you'll come short a few levels. i.e. You finish all the discoveries and you're supposed to be at 150, but you're only at 147. Well, you just gotta craft some random shit until 150 then. Aside from that, cool stuff. +rep

----------

